# M9A1 Front Sight Mod?



## Prophet114 (7 mo ago)

Hey everyone, new poster.

I had a quick question. I bought tritium sights for the m92A1 not realizing the difference in the slide. I now know the front sight post is fixed. My question is could I take it to a gunsmith and have them mill it out to accommodate the m92a1 sights? I know the slides aren't compatible from the 92a1 to the m9a1. Ideally I don't want to deal with the hassle of a return. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Evidently you have a M9a1 with the fixed front sight. I don't know if a 92a1 slide would work on a M9a1. I'm thinking the 92a1 may be slightly different.
I've heard the slide on the 92fs, m9a1, etc.. is to thin to have it milled for a dovetail. Hopefully someone else can chime in or perhaps you can contact Wilson Combat and ask them.
In the past you could send your slide in to have it drilled for a tritium front sight, but I don't know if anyone does or is allowed to do it anymore.


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

Prophet114 said:


> Hey everyone, new poster.
> 
> I had a quick question. I bought tritium sights for the m92A1 not realizing the difference in the slide. I now know the front sight post is fixed. My question is could I take it to a gunsmith and have them mill it out to accommodate the m92a1 sights? I know the slides aren't compatible from the 92a1 to the m9a1. Ideally I don't want to deal with the hassle of a return. Any ideas? Thanks.


I ran into this, with the sheer difference in the A1 Slides, and the original FS Slides. 

The A1 has a larger "chin" on the Slide that won't fit the standard 92/96 FS dust cover. As far as the front sight, the profile of the Slide top at the front sight is different, with the 92/96 FS being a rounder top profile while the A1 a little thicker and flatter...










Not the best focus, but I think you can see what I mean, which is I don't believe possible.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Prophet114 said:


> Hey everyone, new poster.
> 
> I had a quick question. I bought tritium sights for the m92A1 not realizing the difference in the slide. I now know the front sight post is fixed. My question is could I take it to a gunsmith and have them mill it out to accommodate the m92a1 sights? I know the slides aren't compatible from the 92a1 to the m9a1. Ideally I don't want to deal with the hassle of a return. Any ideas? Thanks.


If you have a fixed front sight on your Beretta - you have an M9A1, NOT a 92A1. These are two different models. People mix these up all the time... 

The 92A1 DOES have dovetailed front and rear sights. The M9A1 does not. The M9A1 actually uses a 92FS slide with a front sight BUILT IN to the slide itself. If that is what you have, you cannot install night sights from another Beretta model...

There are also many different various 92 slides for the various models - the sights are generally not interchangeable from one model to another in most cases.

*There IS an option for you - however. I will explain it below.... *

Tooltech Gunsight USED to drill Beretta 92FGS and M9A1 slides and install tritium capsules. They do not anymore, as of a few years ago. It sucks. Government regulations changed. Basically - if the tritium capsule ruptures, the govt NOW says the slide is contaminated. They want removable sights - so if the tritium ruptures, you just remove the sight form the dovetail.

Tooltech Gunsight did the factory night sights for 92FS models for decades. I, personally, have had at least 12 slides done by Tooltech Gunsight before they put a stop to what they were doing because of the change in government regulations.

The contamination from ruptured tritium is really not that great. The slide could be cleaned too. But, I guess it is also a hazard for the employees doing this work.

Trijicon will also NOT relamp a Beretta 92FS/M9/M9A1 slide if the tritium doesn't glow at least a little. THAT changed because of the change in government regulations...

Because Trijicon cannot guarantee that the tritium has not ruptured if it does not glow at all, they don't want any slides sent to them that are in that situation.. Trijicon is also supposed to keep the Beretta 92FS slide, if you send one in that does not glow any longer. So, they discourage anyone to send in a Beretta slide where the tritium is totally dead.

*However - there IS a solution*. Tooltech Gunsight charges even more now... But, they will grind off the fixed front sight and make their own dovetail. They will then install a new tritium front sight and new tritium rear sight. Two negatives... One - it costs even more now... And two - it's been a while since I looked at a photo, but I believe the sights are a little taller now.

This is your only option for what you want. It is now $350.

Go here: Beretta – Custom installer of Trijicon Night Sights

Even though you have a M9A1, the slide is a standard 92FS slide. So, you want the 92FS option for the night sights.

Like I said - Tooltech Gunsight does a great job. Used them many times. And, prior to the government regulation change - so did tons of people at the Beretta Forum website.

I've owned 29 Beretta 92 variants over the past 30 years (41 Berettas in total). So, if you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I kicked around a bit and it looks like they have pinned front tritium front sights for 92fs slides. if you are so inclined. $90.00 or so. I would definitely get a qualified gunsmith to do it unless you're pretty good at machining as such. Another option and less than $350.00. I read Tool Techs website and it looks like they pin them as well.









Meprolight Tru-Dot Sight Set Beretta 92FS Steel Blue Tritium Green


Meprolight Tru-Dot sights are up to 20% brighter than other tritium sights. The front dot is slightly brighter than the rear sight to help the shooter...




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, it looks like Tooltech changed how they do it. I do see the wording about the front sight being pinned. But, it's still smaller than the Meprolight one. I almost mentioned the Meprolight sights that can be pinned on. But they are not that popular. And honestly, they don't look too good when installed IMHO.


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

From what I understand, Trijicon used to have Tooltech, or another Michigan vendor drill and install a tritium element into the OEM front sight. You would buy the "Rear Sight" and get a "Coupon" to send with the Slide, for the front sight installation. The only problem with that, was the status of the Slide, once the tube "died", it was supposed to be handled as radioactive waste. While Trijicon can have older sights "re-lamped", evidently Slides with integral front blades are a "No-No"! Whether this is NRC regulations or not, I can't say.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Wouldn't the M9A3 slide work on the M9A1 frame?


----------



## Willard (8 mo ago)

denner said:


> Wouldn't the M9A3 slide work on the M9A1 frame?


Just a guess, but with the accessory rail on the frame, even though slightly different, they probably would. I haven't had the opportunity to examine one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Wouldn't the M9A3 slide work on the M9A1 frame?


Yes, an M9A3 slide would work fine on an M9A1, and would probably cost the same as the Tooltech mod. And, it should come with night sights already.

Beretta USA sells complete M9A3 slides sometimes (on their website). A Vertec slide will work too.

Berettas are like lego. Only a 92A1 slide is to be avoided.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, an M9A3 slide would work fine on an M9A1, and would probably cost the same as the Tooltech mod. And, it should come with night sights already.
> 
> Beretta USA sells complete M9A3 slides sometimes (on their website). A Vertec slide will work too.
> 
> Berettas are like lego. Only a 92A1 slide is to be avoided.


Well, there you go, and where is the OP? A one and done W/O even a thanks😊 Ahh shucks, he has a Beretta so I'll give him a pass, lol.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BTW, Beretta really got the M9A3 right. I really appreciate the uncaptured guide rod. Sorry folks, way superior to the Sig, especially suppressed. I can run the pistol until the cows come home suppressed. If I had a choice in combat it wouldn't be the Sig.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> BTW, Beretta really got the M9A3 right. I really appreciate the uncaptured guide rod. Sorry folks, way superior to the Sig, especially suppressed. I can run the pistol until the cows come home suppressed. If I had a choice in combat it wouldn't be the Sig.


I love my M9A3. Mine was from the 1 batch made in Maryland before Beretta shut down production and moved to TN.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just looked - Beretta USA is out of M9A3 slides right now. They have previously carried them loose


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

Prophet114 said:


> Hey everyone, new poster.
> 
> I had a quick question. I bought tritium sights for the m92A1 not realizing the difference in the slide. I now know the front sight post is fixed. My question is could I take it to a gunsmith and have them mill it out to accommodate the m92a1 sights? I know the slides aren't compatible from the 92a1 to the m9a1. Ideally I don't want to deal with the hassle of a return. Any ideas? Thanks.


How long will you keep the handgun? Do you really need Tritium Sights for night shooting? Could you use a Green Laser CTC grip sight instead for day and night use?
I have had Trit sights on my old police service Smith 5946 since 1995 when I acquired it. The sights last about ten year before you have to replace them. I had one fornt
set replaced about ten years ago. Now they have both "blinked-out." I won't bother with them any more. You can possibly put a bright yellow or orange insert in the front
or get a sight with one of those and install it. Sometimes we "razzle-dazzle" our firearms too much.

mal


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

mur.cap said:


> Do you really need Tritium Sights for night shooting?


I m with you on needing to change them out every 10-12 years, a pain. Needing to re-sight the pistol, cost, etc. However, I personally can't do w/o them on any pistol I would use for dedicated defense for a number of good reasons.


----------

